# Wich types of Corey cats will cross breed with each other



## coppercloud

Please list commen names


----------



## rescuepenguin

That is a bit like the shrimp matrix, but with almost 200 species. I am not aware of anyone putting together such a list.
The closely related ones will interbreed. maybe if you tell us which species you would like we can help.

Steve


----------



## Luke78

Gonna throw a wrench into things here and say, not the best idea to be cross breeding cories.Reason being, offspring may develop health problems,hybrids amongst the catfish or aquarium groups is frowned upon and not accepted.Deformity, color,lifespan may completely be off.My advice and opinions would be to keep a species only setup, or several at a time.They don't require a lot of space, but plenty of time-patience-and aid from the hobbyist go a long way.


----------



## rescuepenguin

I interpreted it the other way, so that they don't crossbreed.


----------



## macframalama

Not all of us hate hybrids... in fact i think some of the "cooler" fish in my books are hybrids.

im currently hybridizing all sorts of things, from flowerhorns being back bred to sa or ca cichlids to colour mutations with the convict lines. the list goes on and on, still waiting on 2 sets of fry before the kirrin parrot project takes place

coolest cat fish hands down is a hybrid
tsn x rtc by far , BY FAR beautiful markings , beastlky in nature , super huge eater, and its amazing how you can actually see both species IN the fish totally awesome, a little unfortunate that they are tank busters but beautiful none the less...

hybridization has its place within aquaria, so long as the "breeder" is responsible with his product and doesnt sell it off as pure breds, and any undesired results are properly culled, 

if we all wore white pants and golf shirts this would be a pretty boring place to live

LONG LIVE HYBRIDS and poo poo on the haters


----------



## macframalama

perfect examples are
flowerhorns
red texas <<<< seriously have you seen these beautiful..


----------



## Foxtail

macframalama said:


> perfect examples are
> flowerhorns
> red texas <<<< seriously have you seen these beautiful..


Theres one for sale on craigslist right now.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic

Actually, I'm also curious whether the intent is to avoid cross-breeding or to propagate crosses.


----------



## Luke78

The member was asking about cross breeding corydoras, not cichlids or other fish you mentioned.No where did i personally or anyone else post anything about hating
on hybrids.Just mentioned that they(cories) will not be highly sought after or liked amongst the catfish keepers or breeders.Just head on over to their forums, or others for that matter and they will mention the same, my own thoughts i agree with all of them.There are several hundred groups of corydoras to work from, and more are still being found and gathered today so there's many options here to work from.Sterility and producing healthy offspring is another point i wanna add on which is vital to these species.To each his own, just my thoughts.



macframalama said:


> Not all of us hate hybrids... in fact i think some of the "cooler" fish in my books are hybrids.
> 
> im currently hybridizing all sorts of things, from flowerhorns being back bred to sa or ca cichlids to colour mutations with the convict lines. the list goes on and on, still waiting on 2 sets of fry before the kirrin parrot project takes place
> 
> coolest cat fish hands down is a hybrid
> tsn x rtc by far , BY FAR beautiful markings , beastlky in nature , super huge eater, and its amazing how you can actually see both species IN the fish totally awesome, a little unfortunate that they are tank busters but beautiful none the less...
> 
> hybridization has its place within aquaria, so long as the "breeder" is responsible with his product and doesnt sell it off as pure breds, and any undesired results are properly culled,
> 
> if we all wore white pants and golf shirts this would be a pretty boring place to live
> 
> LONG LIVE HYBRIDS and poo poo on the haters


----------



## macframalama

You may have not said you hate hybrids however it is quite common to run into someone whom i would deem a "purist" and that has an issue with hybridization both comments that were made to the op were not necessarily against hybridization but they weren't exactly for it either, while he never asked about cichlids it is more my "field" so i commented on what i know, and the rtc x tsn is a catfish and it just so happens to be one of my favorite fish , and a hybrid so i threw it in.

I can not comment on the hybridization of cory cats however i have owned a few back in the day and they are cool fish so why not promote hybridization to someone interested in breeding them, you never really know what there gonna turn out like until you do it or have seen it done , so why not so long as his plan is to keep them or sell them off as hybrids what could it hurt


----------



## Krishorner84

macframalama said:


> Not all of us hate hybrids... in fact i think some of the "cooler" fish in my books are hybrids.
> 
> im currently hybridizing all sorts of things, from flowerhorns being back bred to sa or ca cichlids to colour mutations with the convict lines. the list goes on and on, still waiting on 2 sets of fry before the kirrin parrot project takes place
> 
> coolest cat fish hands down is a hybrid
> tsn x rtc by far , BY FAR beautiful markings , beastlky in nature , super huge eater, and its amazing how you can actually see both species IN the fish totally awesome, a little unfortunate that they are tank busters but beautiful none the less...
> 
> hybridization has its place within aquaria, so long as the "breeder" is responsible with his product and doesnt sell it off as pure breds, and any undesired results are properly culled,
> 
> if we all wore white pants and golf shirts this would be a pretty boring place to live
> 
> LONG LIVE HYBRIDS and poo poo on the haters


I totally agree I love hybrids compared to the average fish, last year I cross bred a guppy/endler x with female endlers and the offspring was unreal they had guppies with about 8 different colours and people love them, I don’t think crossbreeding should be frowned upon as long as when you come to sell you totally honest with what you have for sale and not passing them off as pure breeds. I would love to know what I could cross my bronze corydoras with and which other corydoras you can cross breed?


----------



## Knowyourtank

Krishorner84 said:


> I totally agree I love hybrids compared to the average fish, last year I cross bred a guppy/endler x with female endlers and the offspring was unreal they had guppies with about 8 different colours and people love them, I don’t think crossbreeding should be frowned upon as long as when you come to sell you totally honest with what you have for sale and not passing them off as pure breeds. I would love to know what I could cross my bronze corydoras with and which other corydoras you can cross breed?


----------



## Knowyourtank

Not into cross breeding at all should keep everything as natural as possible


----------

